# Puppy's First Bath!



## JollyOllie (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi, I'm Ollie and I'm 8 weeks old. I just took my first bath! It was scary at first, but once I got used to the water, I settled in and it wasn't so bad--plus, I was nice and fluffy afterwards!


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Aww little Ollie - very cute!!! For some reason it reminds me of Fitz in the tub, even though Fitz is several times his size. lol


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh my sweetness!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Awww he's so cute!


----------

